

Discovery launches its virtual reality network: Discovery VR - zaidmo
http://www.adweek.com/news/television/embracing-future-discovery-goes-all-virtual-reality-166580

======
zaidmo
Check out the Mythbusters 360 degree video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WIS6N_9gjA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WIS6N_9gjA)

